# Choosing a Road Dog



## Geoff (Feb 12, 2009)

What traits should i look out for in people to travel with, good and bad. Even close friends get on people's nerves sometimes.:drinking:


----------



## jabbyscabby (Feb 12, 2009)

Road dogs is like marriage with me!!! Compatible, trust, smart. It's a partnership, team mate in my eyes!


----------



## finn (Feb 12, 2009)

Basically, you want someone who can help you out in a bad spot and a person you want to share the good times with. 

First, that person should watch out for you and not be a coward, and should also feel comfortable enough with you so to speak up and not withhold useful information from you. Wisdom, resourcefulness, and smarts are nice and more useful the worse the situation is. Different skillsets are also good, if you aren't a people person, your partner should be, if you are more a city squatter, having a woods squatter is useful.


----------



## jabbyscabby (Feb 12, 2009)

finn said:


> Basically, you want someone who can help you out in a bad spot and a person you want to share the good times with.
> 
> First, that person should watch out for you and not be a coward, and should also feel comfortable enough with you so to speak up and not withhold useful information from you. Wisdom, resourcefulness, and smarts are nice and more useful the worse the situation is. Different skillsets are also good, if you aren't a people person, your partner should be, if you are more a city squatter, having a woods squatter is useful.



Nicely said!!!


----------



## Ravie (Feb 12, 2009)

find someone independent but friendly. oh and make sure they have a good attitude and especially make sure they are well prepared and mentally sharp. reliability is key. and make sure that they have the same interests. if you drink, it would be nice if they drank so theres no conflict.


----------



## Geoff (Feb 13, 2009)

yeah i've always found that to be a conflict while spanging if someone doesn't drink and you're spending part of the cash on booze it kind of seems unfair.


----------



## Mouse (Feb 13, 2009)

I find that fuck buddies never work 

ahaha

but we already knew that.


anyhoo... seriously...

I would prefer to travel with females, just cuz i think i'd prefer their company better long term. i tend to end up traveling with boyfriends which never ends well. lesson learned.. then learned again. I'm slow. sorry. lol. 

it's just sometimes hard to come across a female that isn't already tied to a guy. if she's not she got some im-so-hardass issue or the opposite, way too sissy. oooor the typical "i'll dip out if anything with a dick invites me somewhere" kinda girls. or maybe i'm jst picky? 

my friend Kelly would be my ideal travel partner but we're not able to travel together yet... she's older, smart as hell, can always manage to make money, doesn't drink too much, is friendly but street smart, and can always make me smile. plus the bitch always has a car lol


----------



## Speedy (Feb 13, 2009)

How about someone that isnt always drunk? that would be at the top of my lists. people that always need a beer tend to get on my nerves.


----------



## shua (Feb 13, 2009)

Mouse said:


> it's just sometimes hard to come across a female that isn't already tied to a guy. if she's not she got some im-so-hardass issue or the opposite, way too sissy. oooor the typical "i'll dip out if anything with a dick invites me somewhere" kinda girls. or maybe i'm jst picky?



i gotta agree with you. now dont get me wroung im not saying all girls suck, but alot of the chicks ive met travelling are either, a) im the most bad ass mother fucker ever or b) a prissy ass bitch with a few dirt stains.

some of my favourite people ive met on the road have bin females, but god damn some of em get on my nerves.


----------



## run&glow (Feb 13, 2009)

Haha, you think that statement is any different for females? Guys get on our nerves too!



shua said:


> some of my favourite people ive met on the road have bin females, but god damn some of em get on my nerves.


----------



## Angela (Feb 19, 2009)

shua said:


> i gotta agree with you. now dont get me wroung im not saying all girls suck, but alot of the chicks ive met travelling are either, a) im the most bad ass mother fucker ever or b) a prissy ass bitch with a few dirt stains.
> 
> some of my favourite people ive met on the road have bin females, but god damn some of em get on my nerves.



Way too many guys and gals get on my nerves, but that's why I tend to just travel with a four legged dog.


----------



## Ravie (Feb 20, 2009)

ugh...im traveling with my boyfriend this april...if it doesnt work out who needs a road dog? lol i dont complain much, hate random fucking, i drink but not excessively, great at spanging, and i'm far from cocky haha


----------



## Speedy (Feb 20, 2009)

Widerstand said:


> What? you hate random fucking? as in your standing at an ATM and you look over and people are fucking?



Theres nothing better than a cold beer and watching random bum sex. It really is an endurance sport.


----------



## spud (Feb 21, 2009)

the best thing to look for is someone with the same goals and necesisitys as you, you dont want to be with a junkie if your an alcoholic and you dont want to be with who likes a lot of company and conversation if you only started traveling to get alone in the first place


----------



## stove (Feb 21, 2009)

eh, I tend to take the "shotgun" approach. I'll travel with damn near anyone, but ready to drop them at the next corner if it's not working out. Ideally, someone that can handle that has got it made. If you can both travel independently, all the better!


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Feb 21, 2009)

How do yall feel about traveling with couples, dont fight and arent really all fucking mushy gushy b/s either. Weve been looking to start up again around mid april but dont want to go just us too boring wanna travel with other peeps too...anyone interested?


----------



## bote (Feb 22, 2009)

if you're riding a lot of trains, you probably want a smaller breed that you can pick up easily, but then some bigger dogs can jump up onto porches themselves and they're better guard dogs. I like sheppard/ black lab crosses myself, and Italian Mastiffs are pretty smart, like lionesses.


----------



## Ravie (Feb 22, 2009)

Widerstand said:


> What? you hate random fucking? as in your standing at an ATM and you look over and people are fucking?



no i meant personally im not into running off with guys into bushes and leaving my friends to say "fuck that chick is fucking pathetic." if i find someone fucking just laugh and make fun of who they fucked the next morning lol


----------



## macks (Feb 23, 2009)

I think for me it depends on the length of the trip. If I'm just going a short distance at once I'm less selective. My next trip I think will just be my best bud and I cause it's going to be longer. I think that'll work well cause we can watch eachothers backs and we know that neither of us will do stupid shit and get ourselves hurt or caught. It's not that I think people I don't know well WILL fuck up and get me in a bad spot, it's that they MIGHT fuck up and get me in a bad spot.


----------



## spud (Feb 23, 2009)

the best road dog is a best bud try to avoid anyone u meet at least for too long


----------



## sharks77 (Feb 23, 2009)

run&glow said:


> Haha, you think that statement is any different for females? Guys get on our nerves too!



haha i actually find girls in general more irritating than guys in general... but maybe ive just been hanging around the wrong chicks?


----------



## exresidentb (Feb 24, 2009)

For me I travel with my partner but we usually like to look for at least one more person to travel with or else we get on each others nerves. 

Find someone with the same priorities/interests as you. I'd figure out whether the person/people you want to travel with like to work collectively or individually. I fucking hate people who are only looking out for themselves but use up group resources.

I personally don't like traveling with girls unless they're already really good friends and I fucking hate the hardass/sissy-la-la shit. For me it's way easier to travel with guys unless they're just trying to get laid....


----------



## stove (Feb 25, 2009)

I would just like to throw it out, but BY FAR the best road dog I had was in Croatia, an American chick whom was a full up dyke (and made no bones about it). Great convos on women, getting drunk as fuck, sleeping w/out bags zipped together when it got cold, and no expectations.

Ah, the good ole days (last summer...)


----------



## shua (Feb 27, 2009)

stove said:


> I would just like to throw it out, but BY FAR the best road dog I had was in Croatia, an American chick whom was a full up dyke (and made no bones about it). Great convos on women, getting drunk as fuck, sleeping w/out bags zipped together when it got cold, and no expectations.
> 
> Ah, the good ole days (last summer...)



ive always thought about this. I havent before but would love to travell with a super gay chick. For all the reasons you listed above.


----------



## Ravie (Feb 27, 2009)

yeah or a straight tom boy girl who is commited to someone else. thats how my guy friends get along with me. strictly no dickly.


----------



## Monkeywrench (Aug 28, 2010)

stove said:


> eh, I tend to take the "shotgun" approach. I'll travel with damn near anyone, but ready to drop them at the next corner if it's not working out. Ideally, someone that can handle that has got it made.


 
Me too. This trait has actually developed me a reputation for "ditching" my road dogs. It's the only way I can stay sane, honestly. If you can't cut it, I'm sorry, you need a babysitter. Not an experienced road dog. If you get on my nerves, I'm gonna tell you to kick rocks. If I have to be around you 24-7, I'm going to keep it real with you. I expect the same.


----------



## Snipe (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm just learning the boyfriend/ road dog thing and I hooked up with a guy who I thought I was into and it turns out I can't get past the friend part. He's in deep I think and I don't wanna hurt him too much and possibly destroy a pretty good friendship. Any suggestions on letting him down easily? Also I'm a year rounder so its not like I can go home and he can go home- we'll be splitting ways on the road so I don't wanna feel like shit for ditching him while he's feeling blue and alone... (not like he's not a strong person, because he is)



> hate random fucking


 this is something I've been wanting to ask a female traveler. So like you aren't down to hook up with an attractive male while you're in a city, town, or whatever? I know plenty of guys who get picked up by women... I'm not into getting picked up because I'd rather do the picking up. Not like dirty kids because there's a place for that- Rainbow lolololol  but like clean guys with houses and shit. I mean I've only picked up one guy and that wasn't very satisfying oops. Whats the proper conduct for this? I'm imagining if you can't score floor space for yourself & friends then phucket?


----------



## frzrbrnd (Jan 17, 2012)

never ever let your friends keep you from getting tail. 

unless they have a really good point like "this chick/dude is a serial killer."


----------



## Blackout Beetle (Jan 20, 2012)

Shwilly kid, good at spanging, not aggro, easy to talk to, doesn't trip out about shit and isn't in a hurry, not a stoner so the weed/beer money conflict isn't an issue... I prefer dudes to chicks, but ones that aren't trying to get in my pants all the time or hit on me behind my boyfriends back... someone we're both friends with, preferably without dogs... not an asshole, not greedy, not a hippie =D Not entitled... drinks Steel Reserve =D I know a lot of kids who fit that description and they're a blast to road dog it with.


----------

